# downhill tire size



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

i was wondering if a 2.4 front 2.4 rear combo would work well for downhill. i am running 2.5 front timberwolf, 2.4 ardent now. i kinda like the ardent and was thinking of doing 2.4 ardent front and rear. 2.6 is out there also, but wasnt sure if i really needed that wide of a tire.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

well, wtb run big, as in my 2.7 rubbed for a while one the inside of my lowers.but maxxis runs small so go for the 2.6, it will be like a 2.4 of a wtb.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if u like it then ride it...I know some guys that ride 2.35 maxxis which run small for DH


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

yeah, i like the smaller tires but wasnt sure if it was practical. alot of the people i ride with love huge tires but they just dont appeal to me.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

The last time I went to Snowshoe I have 2.6 Telonix (huge for a 2.6) on my Blindside. Aside from my buddies ribbing me for having balloon tires they performed well BUT I would have rather had 2.5 DHf or 2.4 Ardents on there for more snappy handling. Are you doing strictly DH runs with your Blindside? If not go tubeless. I ride my B-side all over the place. and I do lots of freeridey stuff. Going from the tubed 2.6 Telonix to a tubeless 2.5 Conti Digga made it feel like my bike lost ten pounds. It did lose 2.4 pounds actually but it became so much easier to pedal. I should mention that I was running Maxxis DH tubes which are a little on the heavy side.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sleeymas said:


> yeah, i like the smaller tires but wasnt sure if it was practical. alot of the people i ride with love huge tires but they just dont appeal to me.


getting side to side faster for turns is one advantage.....the tires seem to grip easier in the corners....also less rolling risistence (makes the bike better way better


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

I am running 2.35 F and 2.50 R High Rollers. It is sick how much faster my bike rolls than my buddy who is running Maxxis Mobsters? 2.7 F and R. I do take a bit more of a beating one the rough stuff and his bike feels a lot more plush. I think its a give and take situation. I might get a 2.7 so i can swap out from 2.35/2.50 to 2.50/2.70. But so far ( I am new by the way ) I am enjoying my set up, and I feel fast.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

xcurtisx said:


> I am running 2.35 F and 2.50 R High Rollers. It is sick how much faster my bike rolls than my buddy who is running Maxxis Mobsters? 2.7 F and R. I do take a bit more of a beating one the rough stuff and his bike feels a lot more plush. I think its a give and take situation. I might get a 2.7 so i can swap out from 2.35/2.50 to 2.50/2.70. But so far ( I am new by the way ) I am enjoying my set up, and I feel fast.


why don't you run the bigger tire up front instead of the rear


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have a 2.7timberwolf DH and one of those specialized twin evil roller dh casing. they are both huge tires. my trail wheels are 2.25 intense system4. they are super sweet. i think i am going to get some smaller dh tires when those 2 wear out.


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

Other than I am a noob , I don't know. Should I be? I mean obviously I should since you mentioned it but why? thanks SMT.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

SMT is right. Front tire wider, rear smaller.

(2.6 Gazz Jr F, 2.35 Larsen TT R for me hardtail.)


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

wow makes sense. But let me ask you does wider front slow your turn in?
Like time it takes to get into the angle on a sharp corner. The benefits are blazingly obvious beyond that.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

A wider front tire holds traction longer than a smaller tire. If your rear tire unexpectedly loses traction before the front its not a huge deal, but if the front breaks free first, chances are you're gonna crash.


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

swapping ASAP
Thanks guys dang i feel so noobish


----------

